# Compiling Kernel undefined reference to 'ath_hal_computetxtime'



## Gabriel_Lidenor (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi folks, I'm here to show you how to fix this problem during the kernel compilation:

```
undefined reference to 'ath_hal_computetxtime'
```

Inside your kernel configuration add these lines below: 


```
device ath 
device ath_ral
```
and rerun the command [cmd=]make buildkernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL[/cmd] and after that [cmd=]make buildinstall KERNCONF=MYKERNEL[/cmd]

See ya! If you have questions, let me know!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 23, 2011)

buildinstall is a non-existent target, I assume you mean installkernel. Those targets can be combined into `make kernel KERNCONF=MYKERNEL` by the way.


----------

